# Fraggle got his pack!



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

One of Frag's big christmas presents came in the mail today; his ruffwear approach pack. I decided I couldn't wait until christmas (just like I couldn't wait to give him his bed) and pulled it out to check out with him. He was less than impressed wearing it around the house, and seemed to forget how to do ANYTHING (not sit, down, shake, back up, etc) but once we got outside he forgot about it. I put a liter of pop in both pouches and took him for a brisk walk for about 15 minutes and he loved it. I've never seen him look so proud! He didn't stop to sniff once, and kept right by my side even when I picked up the pace to a light jog, which surprised me. I can't wait to start hiking with him, and jogging with him longer distances once he builds up some stamina. 

Of course, the picture of him in his pack inside. Unimpressed. 








"You... want me to wear this.... and move?" 


Oh yeah, and he got a bath last night and was sooo purdy! 








"You're lucky I'm tied in, Mom. That camera would be DEAD."









"I didn't destroy the bathroom, give me a treat woman!"


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

How much was it? I've been trying to find one for Porter to use on our walks in hopes of him getting a little more out of his walks. 

Frag looks soooo unhappy in the first picture! Props on having a dog that will stand in the tub and not look like you're trying to kill him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It was $65 at campmor where I got it. Was the cheapest I had found. 

I bet Porter would definitely enjoy it. I was worried Frag would hate it by the way he was acting inside, but outside on the move he had a blast. You really could see the difference between a dog with no "job" vs. a dog _with_ a "job." Frag has been crashed for the last half hour. I was baby-talking him and he didn't even wake up!

Frag was definitely only happy looking in the tub because Jon had sausage next to my face to get him to look near the camera for a picture.  We cheat.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Porter LOVES having a job, and I LOVE having a tired dog. I have to get one now!

Lol, on the cheating.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheating is my way of life when it comes to dogs. What they don't know can't hurt them.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope you didn't open up that pop after the walk, lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Hope you didn't open up that pop after the walk, lol.


Haha, no. Technically it wasn't pop anyway. 'Twas pop bottles with WATER in them.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah, that sounds like a MUCH smarter idea.  lol


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG, yall say "pop" (not saying its a bad thing). I didn't know what was going on at first. Down here we call all soda "coke"...sometimes we just say soda.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

TStafford said:


> OMG, yall say "pop" (not saying its a bad thing). I didn't know what was going on at first. Down here we call all soda "coke"...sometimes we just say soda.


Haha, I've heard of this. SO strange to me. We call the general term pop and specific pops by their name.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol, I would get so confused up north, aside from the lack of sweet tea. I would be like "pop? pop what?". I'm guessing it would be them same for you here when you asked for a coke and someone asked you "what kind?".


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

TStafford said:


> Lol, I would get so confused up north, aside from the lack of sweet tea. I would be like "pop? pop what?". I'm guessing it would be them same for you here when you asked for a coke and someone asked you "what kind?".


Haha, definitely! I'd be like "...Cherry?"


----------

